# need wild blue info



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if the bird dog or aim meter is capable of locking onto the amc-15 bird. I need to align a wild blue ODU and am having a hard time with the channel master and apa. If they are, especially reguarding the aim meter where can I update the firmware to be able to select that sat as an ODU.
Any help regarding the sat meters and peaking the WB dish would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Can't help you with the AIM, but there's a profile for AMC-15 for the Birdog:

http://www.birdog.tv/configure.aspx?page=3

Note that you need to choose ALL of the sats you want to see and put them all into one file; you can't just add to your existing profiles.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

You'd need a BD ultra to even power a WB odu. This isn't something you'll probably see coming to the AIM anytime soon.


----------

